# Daniel Hope's "Spheres" CD



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

Lots of interesting new violin music on this CD as well as a few forgotten gems:

"Spheres" by Daniel Hope


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

Daniel Hope, a real gem of a violinist - highly gifted, not pretentious and really quite intelligent. I'm with you, Timothy!


----------

